# Query on 3mobile broadband versus wimax mobile broadband



## STEINER (7 Oct 2011)

hi,

I connect to net on laptop with a 3mobile stick thing, not sure if its called a dongle. am happy with the service and 15GB monthly allowance and it costs me 20 euro per month.

[broken link removed]

last months analyis for September shows the following....

upload 1.1 GB  download 8.3GB  time online = 315 hours approx

my current session says upload volume 5.3mb and download volume 22.1mb

average current session upload speed = 10kbps, download speed = 51kbps

wimax have a similar offering I think for 15 euro a month with a 50 euro initial activation charge.  there is also a 10 euro a month one.

[broken link removed]

I am not technological from the IT standpoint.  can anyone advise me if the 10 euro or 15 euro wimax packages are ok compared to my current package?


----------

